# Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?​*
*Wenn man sich mit Fischen und deren Fang beschäftigt, ist sehr oft die Rede von Wassertemperaturen. Schliesslich sind Fische ja auch wechselwarm, ihre Aktivität orientiert sich an den Umgebungs-, also für Fische: Wassertemperaturen*

Egal ob es ums laichen oder auch ums Fressverhalten geht:
Ganz oft wird das ja an den Wassertemperaturen festgemacht. 
Die einen Fische sind aktiver bei höheren, die anderen bei niedereren Temperaturen. 

Auch Faktoren wie Sauerstoffsättigung im Wasser hängen ja mit von der Temperatur ab. Je kälter das Wasser, desto mehr Sauerstoff kann gebunden werden.

Und es gibt ja Arten, denen man nachsagt, sie beissen besser im Warmen (Waller, Karpfen etc.), andere wie Huchen oder Quappen/Rutten sind "klassische" Kaltwasser/Winterfische.

Eigentlich logisch, dass man sich das als Angler dann zunutze macht. 
Wenn bestimmte Fischarten erst bei bestimmten Temperaturen gut beissen, könnte man ja dies nutzen, um an Tagen mit anderen Temperaturen dann auch andere  Arten zu beangeln.

Dennoch sehe ich nur ganz selten mal einen Angler der die Wassertemperatur tatsächlich auch misst - und ich selber habs auch maximal mal mit Finger ins Wasser halten "gemessen" .....

Und wie handhabt ihr das? 

Ist das ein Faktor für euch mit der Wassertemperatur??

*Messt ihr die Wassertemperatur beim Angeln?*
Immer
Oft
Selten
Nie
Noch nicht mal Gedanken drüber gemacht bisher


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Nein. Ich pflege meine Bäder zu Hause zu nehmen. :m

Spass bei Seite, aber ich wüsste nicht wozu. Wenn ich am Wasser bin, dann kann ich es eh nicht ändern und wenn ich wieder ans Wasser gehe, hilft mir der Wert von weissgottwann auch nicht weiter.

Außerdem bin ich Angler und kein Buchhalter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Naja, deswegen vielleicht:


> Eigentlich logisch, dass man sich das als Angler dann zunutze macht.
> Wenn bestimmte Fischarten erst bei bestimmten Temperaturen gut beissen, könnte man ja dies nutzen, um an Tagen mit anderen Temperaturen dann auch andere Arten zu beangeln.



Aber davon ab, wie gesagt:
Ich bin auch nur "Finger-ins-Wasser-halter" (bestenfalls) - von messen kann keine Rede sein.

Davon ab kenn ich aber einen erfolgreichen Wallerangler, der das macht und strikt erst ab 9 Grad Wassertemperatur anfängt zu angeln auf Waller im Frühjahr.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Ich lasse messen. Es gibt im Internet zum Glück ja genug Daten. 

 Ansonsten bringt es über die Jahre auch die Erfahrung mit sich, dies sehr genau einzuschätzen. 

*Wo *soll ich nun mein Häkchen setzen. 
 Messen selber, wenn nicht gerade eh ein Echolot im Einsatz ist, nein ....aber öfters mal nachschauen eben schon.|kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Ich habe für "selten" gestimmt. Warum? 
Mein Echolot misst das für mich  Das benutze ich aber nur selten!


----------



## Kochtopf (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Thomas, weniger recherchieren und ran ans Wasser


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab kenn ich aber einen erfolgreichen Wallerangler, der das macht und strikt erst ab 9 Grad Wassertemperatur anfängt zu angeln auf Waller im Frühjahr.



Da ließe ich es mir auch grad noch eingehen.

Für mich ist, am Rhein und anderen Flüssen, der Pegel viel wichtiger. Nicht ob ich gehe, sondern wohin ich dann gehe - unabhängig, wie warm es ist, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Mollebulle (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

ich hab ne Temperaturanzeige am Fishfinder, da hab ich dann die Angabe in 50 cm Wassertiefe..... 
angeln tue ich aber in 8 - 25 m Wassertiefe, also Temperaturanzeige nur im Sommer nützlich wenn der See dann mal über 20° hat damit ich mal ins Wasser hüpfen kann


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Immerhin schon einer, der immer misst!


----------



## hecht99 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Ich hab an meinen Gewässern noch nie die Temperatur gemessen, da Hecht und Zander ganzjährig beißen und ich nicht im zeitigen Frühjahr oder Spätherbst noch auf Waller angel. Karpfen und Schleien beißen auch wenn der Weiher noch halb mit Eis bedeckt ist. Allerdings muss man halt dann die Aufenthaltsorte der Fische kennen.
Beim Angeln selbst hat man ja genügend Anhaltspunkte wo das Wasser wärmer oder kälter ist wenn man nur den Menschenverstand einschaltet.
Bsp:
- Im Sonnenlicht ist angetrübtes Wasser wärmer als klares
- Bacheinlauf bringt im Sommer kaltes Wasser
- Windrichtung beachten; bei einem Temperatursturz ist die windzugewandte Seite die kältere; bei Sonnenlicht und sich erwärmenden Oberflächenwasser die windabgewandte die kältere
usw.
Oft mach ich mir die Temperaturunterschiede zu Nutze aber welche Temperatur grad herrscht messe ich nie.
Mit sich ändernder Temperatur kann das Wasser ja auch unterschiedlich den Sauerstoff binden weshalb sich die Unterschiede oft erheblich auf die Fangergebnisse auswirken


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Ich schau mir die Temperaturdaten bei den Pegelständen im Netz an. Manchmal hole ich ein und der Wurm ist warm - dann ist da unten wohl auch warm. Daraus leite ich aber mehr nicht ab, weil es mir wurscht ist. Ich bin am Wasser, wenn mein Terminkalender es gestattet. Der nimmt da auf nix Rücksicht.


----------



## hecht99 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

In großen Gewässern geht meine Milchmännchenrechnung natürlich nicht auf, da gibt es zu viele Einflüsse


----------



## Afrob (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Interessante Umfrage. Gut, dass ich als Nicht-Messer hier nicht alleine bin   Eine ähnliche Umfrage bezüglich Luftruck-Messungen wäre auch mal spannend...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Mit sich ändernder Temperatur kann das Wasser ja auch unterschiedlich den Sauerstoff binden weshalb sich die Unterschiede oft erheblich auf die Fangergebnisse auswirken


Genau, hab ich ja auch angemerkt bei der Frage.

Wo es bastido gerade schrieb:
Mefoangler, die messen, das kenn ich auch einen


----------



## Carpital (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Ich messe fast bei jedem Angeln die Wassertemperatur um zu wissen ob und wenn ja in welcher Tiefe es eine Sprungschicht gibt und um generell den Verlauf der Temperatur in den Unterschiedlichen Tiefen und Seebereichen zu wissen.
Ob der Aufwand was bringt kann ich noch nicht sagen, jedenfalls habe ich dadurch noch nicht wirklich viel mehr gefangen... 
Finde es einfach nur interessant zu wissen, welche Temperatur in welcher Tiefe herrscht.
Hatte Anfang November den Fall, dass nach einigen Tagen Wind die Temperatur von der Wasseroberfläche bis in 10m Tiefe konstant war, womit ich nicht wirlich gerechnet habe.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



> Hatte Anfang November den Fall, dass nach einigen Tagen Wind die Temperatur von der Wasseroberfläche bis in 10m Tiefe konstant war, womit ich nicht wirlich gerechnet habe.



Jetzt wäre dann die spannende Frage: In welcher Tiefe hast du dann geangelt?


----------



## Carpital (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Garnicht


----------



## Taxidermist (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Carpital schrieb:


> Hatte Anfang November den Fall, dass nach einigen Tagen Wind die Temperatur von der Wasseroberfläche bis in 10m Tiefe konstant war, womit ich nicht wirlich gerechnet habe.



Ein ganz normaler, zyklischer Vorgang an großen Gewässern, wenn Herststürme dafür sorgen das der Wasserkörper durchmischt wird und so die sommerliche Schichtung aufgelöst wird.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metalimnion

Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Warum? Winter=Wasser kalt. Sommer=Wasser warm. Dazwischen=Wasser so lala.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Da ist aber keine Messung ;-)))))


----------



## Taxidermist (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

@Riesenangler, an deinen Gewässern wird es wohl gar keine Sprungschicht geben, weil die Havel zu flach dafür ist.
Etwas mehr und leicht verständlich zum Thema Sprungschicht, inclusive Tabelle mit Wohlfühltemperatur einzelner Fischarten, hier:

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode.../so-beeinflusst-die-sprungschicht-das-angeln/

Ach so zum Umfragethema; nein ich messe nicht, schätze die Temperatur aber recht genau.
Ich muss wie auch andere hier, dann Angeln gehen wenn es die Zeit zu lässt, da kann ich nicht noch nach Wunschtemperatur der Fische gehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Woher weiß man wie genau man die Wassertemperatur schätzt wenn man nicht nachmisst?


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Woher weiß man wie genau man die Wassertemperatur schätzt wenn man nicht nachmisst?


Aussagen von messenden Kollegen, Messwerte online, Erfahrung, ...


----------



## Taxidermist (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Woher weiß man wie genau man die Wassertemperatur schätzt wenn man nicht nachmisst?



Wenn man Jahrzehnte lang Aquaristik macht, geht dies recht zuverlässig, dass Geheimnis ist "Erfahrung".
Ansonsten wäre es schön, wenn du mich mit deinen dümmlichen Kommentaren in Ruhe lässt!

Jürgen


----------



## hecht99 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Als Seebär (positiv) wie Jürgen mit erheblicher Erfahrung kannst das schon ganz allein an den äußeren Umständen (Laichende Fische, Jahreszeit...) einschätzen wenn man darauf achtet. Außerdem geht´s oft eher um die Einschätzung der Temperaturunterschiede als einer genauen Gradzahldefinition


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Woher weiß man wie genau man die Wassertemperatur schätzt wenn man nicht nachmisst?



Ich hab das mal mit einem Kumpel ausprobiert. Recht viel besser als 5°C Genauigkeit haben wir dabei nicht erreicht. 

Etwas in der Hand zu wiegen, mit Augenmaß eine Länge abzuschätzen etc. das geht wesentlich besser als Temperatur.

Kennt ja jeder selber, wenn man im August nach einer nacht im Bivvy um 6 Uhr morgens mal die Hand ins Wasser hält kommt einem das so warm vor wie die heimische Badewanne 

Aber mit etwas Übung kann man das Temperatur schätzen bestimmt auch lernen - unvorbereitet haben wir da ziemlich versagt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Aussagen von messenden Kollegen, Messwerte online, Erfahrung, ...



 Die ja auch immer zur selben Zeit am selben Ort sind |uhoh:

 Aber is gut, habs verstanden. Jürgen ist einfach n Ass |wavey:


----------



## hecht99 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre es schön, wenn du mich mit deinen dümmlichen Kommentaren in Ruhe lässt!
> 
> Jürgen



Das denk ich mir auch manchmal:vik:. Vincent, wenn man mal einen derartigen Erfahrungsschatz angehäuft hat wie Jürgen z. B. ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Als Koch kennt man den Spruch:
Augenmaß und Handgewicht
verlass uns arme Köche nicht

Temperatur ist einfach:
Wenns nicht schmerzt, hat man sich nicht verbrannt ;-)))

Aber Temperatur "schätzen" wollen und das "gradgenau" - ich persönlich halte es nicht für möglich (wär auch mal was für "Wetten das" (gibts das noch?).


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Koch kennt man den Spruch:
> Augenmaß und Handgewicht
> verlass uns arme Köche nicht
> 
> ...



Doooooooooooooooch, Jürgen kann das


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Das denk ich mir auch manchmal:vik:. Vincent, wenn man mal einen derartigen Erfahrungsschatz angehäuft hat wie Jürgen z. B. ...



Ich geb dirn Tipp: Igno. Dann musst du meine dummen Kommentare nicht mehr lesen


----------



## gründler (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Da ich ja täglich fast nur mit Wasser patsche und das seid etlichen Jahrzehnten,kann ich behaupten das ich auf ca 2-3 grad genau liege wenn ich meine finger eintauche.

Nachteil der ganzen Patscherei ich habe dauernd risse in ne Pfoten und Fingers.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Hallo,

Ende April-Anfag Mai bin ich immer an einem kleinen Forellenfluss in Österreich, dort messe ich immer die Wassertemperatur, weil ich mich dann auf das Beißverhalten der Fische einstellen kann. Unter 6 Grad läuft fast nichts, 6-7 Grad, geht gerade noch, ab 8 Grad wirds gut. Ab 10 Grad wärs Super, wird aber dort um diese Zeit selten erreicht.
Ansonsten messe ich kaum oder höchstens aus Neugier mal.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## geomas (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Ich messe nicht und führe auch kein Fangtagebuch mit Wetter-Notizen.

Interessieren tut mich das Thema schon, nach einigen Jahren konsequenter Buchhaltung ließen sich bestimmt Muster beim Beißverhalten ableiten.
Aber dafür bin ich selbst zu chaotisch veranlagt - also Hut ab vor den methodisch vorgehenden Anglern ;-)


----------



## MikeHawk (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Halte ab und zu meinen Finger rein da für Hecht und Wels schon interessant.


Liege auch max 2 grad daneben, ist einfach Erfahrungssache.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich messe nicht und führe auch kein Fangtagebuch mit Wetter-Notizen.
> 
> Interessieren tut mich das Thema schon, nach einigen Jahren konsequenter Buchhaltung ließen sich bestimmt Muster beim Beißverhalten ableiten.
> Aber dafür bin ich selbst zu chaotisch veranlagt - also Hut ab vor den methodisch vorgehenden Anglern ;-)



Und dann entnimmst du deinen Aufzeichnungen, dass es der perfekte Tag ist und du hast absolut keine Zeit um Angeln zu gehen...!


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und dann entnimmst du deinen Aufzeichnungen, dass es der perfekte Tag ist und du hast absolut keine Zeit um Angeln zu gehen...!


Bingo.

Und manchmal sagt das Lehrbuch “Bleib daheim“ und man fängt sich dusselig.


----------



## geomas (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Na, ich geh angeln wenn ich Lust & Zeit habe. 

Interessieren würde es mich aber schon, ob sich aus den äußeren Faktoren (Wassertemperatur, Luftdruck, Windrichtung, Pegel und Wassertrübung...) relativ zuverlässige Faustregeln ableiten ließen.
Und das sich Fische nicht immer an von Zweibeinern aufgestellte Regeln halten, ist ja allseits bekannt ;-)


----------



## Pinocio (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



geomas schrieb:


> Na, ich geh angeln wenn ich Lust & Zeit habe.
> 
> Interessieren würde es mich aber schon, ob sich aus den äußeren Faktoren (Wassertemperatur, Luftdruck, Windrichtung, Pegel und Wassertrübung...) relativ zuverlässige Faustregeln ableiten ließen.
> Und das sich Fische nicht immer an von Zweibeinern aufgestellte Regeln halten, ist ja allseits bekannt ;-)



Ich habe dieses Jahr so ein Fangbuch geführt...mwehr oder weniger 
Ich konnte nicht viel daraus schließen, vielleicht ist es auch zu wenig Zeit. 
Samstag hätte ich demnach nicht angeln gehen sollen: Temperatursturz, nachmittags starker Wind, Luftdruck extrem steigend. Ich habe so gut gefangen, wie lange nicht 

Zum Thema: Ab und zu zur Winterzeit schaue ich im Internet oder messe zu Hause, damit ich eine ungefähre Tendenz habe, wobei es mir da nicht um das Beißverhalten, sondern darum geht ob mein Zielsee wohl zugefroren ist.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Ich messe selbst nur selten, dann aber mit dem Deeper.
Aber ich achte schon ein wenig auf die Temperatur im Herbst/Winter ob ich mehr Deadbaiting oder Kunstköder angeln.

Aber am Ende bin ich dabei eh am Wasser, also ist es nur ein gewonnener Erfahrungsschatz, nicht aber etwas, das mich beeinflusst hin zu gehen. Maximal die Taktik anzupassen aber das mache ich eh nach Gefühl.


----------



## hecht99 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Bis jetzt haben sich ja viele Leute eher aus dem Raubfischbereich gemeldet. Beim Karpfenangeln haben einige bekannte jahrelang auf ein Thermometer (ich glaub von Anaconda) gesetzt, dass man Auswerfen konnte und die Temperatur in 50cm Schritten bis zum Grund aufgezeichnet hat. Aber ganz ehrlich, sie haben auch mit dem Wissen keinen Fisch mehr gefangen als ich mit meiner Gefühlsmethode. Interessant wird das Thema Temperatur vor allem in größeren Gewässern mit Sprungschicht.


----------



## ayron (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Ich schaue im Frühjahr und Herbst rein....
Bei uns lohnt es sich im Frühjahr ab 12 oder noch besser 15°C Wasser.
Im Herbst möchte ich den  Fall von 20 auf 15°C intensiv nutzen


----------



## aufe_und_obe (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Ich interessiere mich erst seit kurzem für die Temperatur, da ich einfach die Wasser/Luft Temperatur bzw deren Verlauf online verfolgen kann. 
Wirklich eine interessante Geschichte, obs was hilft oder ob sich ein Trend herauskristallisiert?
Hier der Link für Inn-Fischer, 
http://derfischereiverein.de/wassertemperatur/
ist sicher auch für Angler über bzw. Unter uns interessant.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



geomas schrieb:


> Na, ich geh angeln wenn ich Lust & Zeit habe.
> 
> Interessieren würde es mich aber schon, ob sich aus den äußeren Faktoren (Wassertemperatur, Luftdruck, Windrichtung, Pegel und Wassertrübung...) relativ zuverlässige Faustregeln ableiten ließen.
> Und das sich Fische nicht immer an von Zweibeinern aufgestellte Regeln halten, ist ja allseits bekannt ;-)



Hallo,

das mit den äußeren Faktoren habe ich etwa 10 Jahre (an besagtem Flüßchen in Österreich) aufgezeichnet und versucht Rückschlüsse zu ziehen. Alles für die Katz, das funktioniert überhaupt nicht. Umstände, bei welchen die Angelei in einem Jahr richtig super war, brachten im anderen Jahr mitunter das Gegenteil.
Wie gesagt 10 Jahre erprobt, dann aufgegeben, da ganz einfach keine Rückschlüsse gezogen werden konnten.
Spar Dir die Arbeit, ist wirklich vergebene Liebesmüh#c.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Ich messe die W-Temperatur immer. Im Frühjahr (März, April) fahre ich oft nur zum messen ans Wasser.


----------



## Heidechopper (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

An flachen Gewässern, wie sie bei mir in der Gegend vorkommen, messe ich seit langem die Temperatur vor und nach dem Angeln, sowie zwischendurch bei Sonnenschein. Ich sehe da einen Zusammenhang mit der Beisslaune der Fische. Sie sind zum ersten ja wechselwarm, zum zweiten wirken sich Temperaturschwankungen auf ihre Verdauung aus. Zum dritten hängt der Sauerstoffgehalt von der Wassertemperatur ab. Zur Verdauung benötigt der Fisch Sauerstoff. Und Fische bemerken im Gegensatz zu uns wohl kleinste Temperaturänderungen und stellen ihr Verhalten darauf ein.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## feederbrassen (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Früher fast immer.
Jetzt nur noch im Winter aber auch nur dann wenn 2Grad über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden.


----------



## Kutte1969 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

ich messe immer, wenn das Blei beim Auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche "klock" statt "platsch" macht, gehe ich wieder nach hause


----------



## geomas (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit den äußeren Faktoren habe ich etwa 10 Jahre (an besagtem Flüßchen in Österreich) aufgezeichnet und versucht Rückschlüsse zu ziehen. Alles für die Katz, das funktioniert überhaupt nicht. Umstände, bei welchen die Angelei in einem Jahr richtig super war, brachten im anderen Jahr mitunter das Gegenteil.
> Wie gesagt 10 Jahre erprobt, dann aufgegeben, da ganz einfach keine Rückschlüsse gezogen werden konnten.
> ...




Danke! Hatte in letzter Zeit beim Schneidern genug Zeit, über die von mir nicht beeinflußbaren Faktoren nachzudenken und hab mich gefragt, ob andere Angler (die mit „Buchführung”) den einen oder anderen Ansitz von vornherein als wenig „zielführend” ausgelassen hätten.
Dank Dir für den guten Rat, Georg.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. November 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Früher habe ich beim Aalangeln vom Boot ein Thermometer dabei gehabt, konnte man mit Kabel so ca. 5 - 6 Meter ablassen.
Habe so nach wärmeren Buchten/Stellen gesucht. War ehrlich anfangs erstaunt wie stark die Wassertemperatur über einen 100 Ha großen See verteilt schwanken kann.
So konnte man auch kalte Quellen ausfindig machen, die wohl speziell zu Jahresbeginn von Aalen nicht so gerne aufgesucht werden.

Ich habe aber nie das Thermometer dazu genutzt um zu entscheiden ob oder ob nicht ich auf Aal (oder auch andere Fische) angeln werde.

 Da ich aktuell nicht mehr vom Boot Angel, messe ich auch keine Wassertemperatur mehr.


----------



## Minimax (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Interessanter Thread - pro und contra. Nun ja, ich werds ab nächstes mal versuchen, immer schön aufschreiben. Mal sehen ob´s was bringt.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread - pro und contra. Nun ja, ich werds ab nächstes mal versuchen, immer schön aufschreiben. Mal sehen ob´s was bringt.



Dann aber bitte auch stilgerecht...

https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden...euben-heaton-standardcasting-thermometer.html

...oder zur Not auch elektrisch...

https://www.kl-angelsport.de/reuben-heaton-digital-air/water-thermometer.html

...aber Reuben Heaton ist für den ernsthaften Coarse Fisher schon Pflicht!


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Nee, Temperatur wird nicht gemessen. Im Winter gehe ich sowieso nicht angeln und an den sonstigen Angeltagen interessieren mich Dinge wie... Temperatur, Luftruck, Mondphase, Windrichtung, Windstärke, Wasserstand, und und und überhaupt nicht.

Viel wichtiger als irgendwelche Wetterdaten zu kennen ist es, wenn man weiß wann was wo besetzt wurde. #t |supergri


----------



## TooShort (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Selbst messe ich nicht, aber mein Echolot zeigt es mir mit an. So richtig Gedanken darüber gemacht habe ich mir aber noch nicht. Wozu auch? Sehe ja, ob Fisch vorhanden oder nicht. Ob sie dann auch aktiv sind, merke ich ja dann schnell genug. Ändern kann ich es dann eh nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



TooShort schrieb:


> Selbst messe ich nicht, aber mein Echolot zeigt es mir mit an. So richtig Gedanken darüber gemacht habe ich mir aber noch nicht. Wozu auch? Sehe ja, ob Fisch vorhanden oder nicht. Ob sie dann auch aktiv sind, merke ich ja dann schnell genug. Ändern kann ich es dann eh nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Auch immer interessante Frage für mich:
Wie genau sind den die Echolotfühler bez. Temperatur?


----------



## TooShort (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Gegenfrage: wie genau sollen sie für dich sein? Ich, der mit dem Wert wenig anfangen kann, sehe es nicht so eng. Da muss das nicht auf zwei Nachkommastellen genau sein. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Minimax (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte auch stilgerecht...
> 
> https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden...euben-heaton-standardcasting-thermometer.html
> 
> ...



Shame on me, ich hatte dies geordert:

https://www.amazon.de/Sams-Angelthermometer-Fliegenfischen-10-50-%C2%B0Celsius-Angler-Werkzeug/dp/B01MFGDJDE/ref=sr_1_10?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1512134822&sr=1-10&keywords=Thermometer

is doch ooch hübsch, oder? Mit Glück kommts heute noch an


 Nachtrag: Also, ich glaube ein ganz wichtiger Wert ist auch der Lichtwert, zumindest in der dunklen Jahreszeit. Wär natürlich sehr aufwändig. Dazu bräuchte man zwar nur nen Belichtungsmesser bzw. Kamera, aber man müsste bei nem längeren Ansitz Beissphasen und jeweilige Lichtwerte korrellieren und notieren... und und und..


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Hallo,

ich benutze ein einfaches Thermometer aus dem Baumarkt.

Die Messgenauigkeit stört mich nicht, da es mir ja im Wesentlichen um Temperaturunterschiede geht. Wenn also überall der gleiche Messfehler aufritt, stimmt dann hoffentlich die Differenz.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Shame on me, ich hatte dies geordert:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Sams-Angelthermometer-Fliegenfischen-10-50-%C2%B0Celsius-Angler-Werkzeug/dp/B01MFGDJDE/ref=sr_1_10?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1512134822&sr=1-10&keywords=Thermometer
> 
> is doch ooch hübsch, oder? Mit Glück kommts heute noch an



Nur für Schönwetterangler?
Geht erst bei 10 Grad Celsius los!

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nur für Schönwetterangler?
> Geht erst bei 10 Grad Celsius los!
> 
> Jürgen



Puh, jetzt hast Du mir aber nen Schrecken eingejagt! Nein, gottseidank heissts *-* 10 Celsius in der Beschreibung, bzw 20 grad Fahrenheit (Wobei das eigentlich -6 Celsius sind)


----------



## thanatos (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

sehe absolut keinen Sinn darin , wer dran glaubt soll es tun - ob er dadurch  mehr fängt ??? sicher ? weiß er was er ohne messen gefangen hätte ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

Wir schon langsam ein Bild.

Überwiegende Mehrheit miss nicht oder interessierts nicht mit der Wassertemperatur genau messen.

Wobei die letzte Antwort vermutlich unterrepräsentiert ist, da viele, dies nicht interessiert, dass mit Sicherheit gar nicht erst lesen - warum dann auch?


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messt ihr beim Angeln die Wassertemperatur?*

In der kalten Jahreszeit messe ich oft mit dem GTM 40+ die Wassertemperaturen in unterschiedlichen Bereichen und Tiefen. Schon geringe Unterschiede entscheiden zwischen gar nicht und wenig Fangen. [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------

